# Best Price for Burberry Trench?



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

Have a "friend of a friend" who works at Burberry Group in London. As he can give me 40% off MSRP, was thinking of investing in the Westminster Trench in Honey (although open to model and color suggestions). Would be ~$1140 off full priced $1895.

It is their flagship trench so I assume it does not go on too much of a discount. Is this a good price or can it be had for less around the post-season sales? Much thanks for any insight!

*Yes I know of Aquascutum and vintage/eBay Burberry


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Is the current Burberry even Trad? AFAICT they have become Trend. You want a real, useful Trad Trench, go with Traditional Rainwear. It will cost you less than half a Burberry even with your friend's discount.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Wow. That seems to me to be a hugely overinflated price. I'm guessing that you would be paying for the name tag, and you should not do that, in my estimation. Shop around. Check O'Connell's, or J. Press. A grand-plus for a trench rain coat? Utterly ridiculous. You can get equivalent quality, or better, for much less money, I think.


----------



## bondish770 (Sep 12, 2014)

The Westminster trench is not part of their seasonal "fashion" line and as such does not go on sale. $1100 is a great deal. I own one (bought at full price) and am very happy with it.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> Wow. That seems to me to be a hugely overinflated price. I'm guessing that you would be paying for the name tag, and you should not do that, in my estimation. Shop around. Check O'Connell's, or J. Press. A grand-plus for a trench rain coat? Utterly ridiculous. You can get equivalent quality, or better, for much less money, I think.


Sadly this is what Burberrys go for these days - OConnells charges $1850 for the iconic double breasted trench and they only have it in 36R.

https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/T...Breasted-Burberry-Trenchcoat-with-warmer.html

I would urge you to visit a Burberry store and examine the coat before you spend that kind of money. I was considering their duffle about 10 years ago but when I went to the store I was not pleased with the weight nor the quality of the jacket and don't find them to be a good value. I believe you can find a vintage double breasted (with warmer) in excellent condition for under $300 on ebay, perhaps less if you are willing to wait for a good deal. It is important to critically examine the leather on the buckles because they will show wear first. And be aware these do run large, even if you have a jacket on underneath it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Burberry used to have outlet stores in which fairly good deals could occasionally be found on their trenches. There was one locally at the Michigan City (Indiana) Outlet Mall, but that store closed perhaps two years back and frankly I have not seen a Burberry Outlet in any of the Outlet malls we've visited in the intervening period. Does Burberry still host outlet store locations?


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> Burberry used to have outlet stores in which fairly good deals could occasionally be found on their trenches. There was one locally at the Michigan City (Indiana) Outlet Mall, but that store closed perhaps two years back and frankly I have not seen a Burberry Outlet in any of the Outlet malls we've visited in the intervening period. Does Burberry still host outlet store locations?


Yes, they have a location in Wrentham, MA and Woodbury Commons, NY. There are probably others, but I've been to those.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I stand corrected. Still seems like an awful lot of money...



Dr. D said:


> Sadly this is what Burberrys go for these days - OConnells charges $1850 for the iconic double breasted trench and they only have it in 36R.
> 
> https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/T...Breasted-Burberry-Trenchcoat-with-warmer.html
> 
> I would urge you to visit a Burberry store and examine the coat before you spend that kind of money. I was considering their duffle about 10 years ago but when I went to the store I was not pleased with the weight nor the quality of the jacket and don't find them to be a good value. I believe you can find a vintage double breasted (with warmer) in excellent condition for under $300 on ebay, perhaps less if you are willing to wait for a good deal. It is important to critically examine the leather on the buckles because they will show wear first. And be aware these do run large, even if you have a jacket on underneath it.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Trench coats are ubiquitous at thrift stores. I even see Burberrys from time to time.

Dropping $1000+ on a trench coat seems awfully steep when you can find a used one in really nice shape at a thrift store. 

Besides Burberry, you'll likely see some vintage Brooks Brothers and London Fog. My understanding is the older LFs are quite nice and are under-appreciated.

Some people aren't into thrifting whatsoever, which is fine, of course. But if you are open to that option, keep your eyes peeled. You will spot one in great shape that meets your needs for a fraction of MSRP or a sale price.

The advice above on the leather buckles is definitely something to keep in mind if you choose to scour your local thrifts.

Best of luck in your search!


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd second the thrift-Ebay route. I have a Burberry Trench purchased in London a couple of decades ago.I really like it, but I'll bet I only wear it two or three times a year. I work in a fairly casual industry, so a Barbour Border works better for me. Your circumstances might be completely different. But if you do go ahead with a purchase, the advice on sizing is right on -- they run big. Try one on at a local shop if you can.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

gamma68 said:


> My understanding is the older LFs are quite nice and are under-appreciated.


It may just be provincialism, maybe it's because it's what everyone's dad wore when I was a kid, but I have always thought very highly of the old, American (Baltimore) made London Fog coats. I have similar feelings about pre-90's JAB.


----------



## TDWat (Aug 31, 2012)

If you've never tried on a modern Burberry trench coat, I'd recommend doing so before you buy one. I was deciding whether to get a new or used coat a few years ago and a trip to the Burberry store quickly convinced me that an older model was the way to go. The current offerings (even the few English made ones) just don't have that indestructible feel of the Burberry's-era coats.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Found a Burberry trench at GW a few months ago marked at $50, which I considered outrageous. I left it, but, really, I should have picked it up, considering that they command $200 or so on the secondary market.

I paid $5 for my Burberry at GW. Unfortunately, it lacks a belt.



gamma68 said:


> Trench coats are ubiquitous at thrift stores. I even see Burberrys from time to time.
> 
> Dropping $1000+ on a trench coat seems awfully steep when you can find a used one in really nice shape at a thrift store.
> 
> ...


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

L-feld said:


> It may just be provincialism, maybe it's because it's what everyone's dad wore when I was a kid, but I have always thought very highly of the old, American (Baltimore) made London Fog coats. I have similar feelings about pre-90's JAB.


The American made LF coats are very plentiful in thrift stores and eBay. I agree with your assessment that the quality is very solid. You may not get the "checkered" lining as a Burberry but you get solid build, warmth (zippered lining), functional, and tradly coat for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

sskim3 said:


> The American made LF coats are very plentiful in thrift stores and eBay. I agree with your assessment that the quality is very solid. You may not get the "checkered" lining as a Burberry but you get solid build, warmth (zippered lining), functional, and tradly coat for a fraction of the cost.


Nice summary of vintage London Fog.

If anyone happens to be seeking a vintage (Baltimore-era) khaki LF trench coat with a zip-out lining, size 40R, excellent condition, send me a PM.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't have an LF, but I do have a vintage Burberry's-era double breasted trench with zip out lining that I'd like to move. If you (or anyone else) are interested, drop me a line.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Since we're into moving trench coats, I have an Aquascutum, size 44 tall in splendid condition.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I have a classic one from 1984 that I bought with my first paycheck. I haven't worn it in twenty-five years. It's a medium. Make me an offer.


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

xcubbies said:


> I have a classic one from 1984 that I bought with my first paycheck. I haven't worn it in twenty-five years. It's a medium. Make me an offer.


Are the classics alpha sized? i could almost swear that mine (from the early 90's UK made) is numerically sized.


----------



## cumberlandpeal (May 12, 2006)

If you are willing to spend in this range why not get the real deal, a Mackintosh from Cordings which will run around 600GBP. Hand made in Scotland. Highly recommended.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

inq89 said:


> Have a "friend of a friend" who works at Burberry Group in London. A*s he can give me 40% off MSRP*, was thinking of investing in the Westminster Trench in Honey (although open to model and color suggestions). *Would be ~$1140 off full priced $1895*.


Correct me if I am wrong. If you are receiving 40% off of $1895, wouldn't you be saving only $758? The coat would cost $1137.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Got a vintage Burberry trench for $10 at a thrift store a few weeks ago. It's in navy with removable liner. I guess that's the No. 1 raincoat now after London Fogs in khaki (bought it new in 1989 while I was living in San Diego but interviewing for a job in Tacoma) and brown glen plaid (thrifted).


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

The classic Burberry trench models are now in the distant past, which is why O'Connells has only a few left. Don't bother with the new ones, they're too bling, even the 100% cotton ones. Trawl through thrift stores or e-Bay (if the latter, avoid famous names). There's a lot of used but genuine trenchcoats out there unloved waiting to be bought for $50. I have three made from a West German fabric (which helps date them!) with classic details and proportions which look as good as anything Burberry made in the last 30 years, and for two of them I paid only $10.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

xcubbies said:


> I have a classic one from 1984 that I bought with my first paycheck. I haven't worn it in twenty-five years. It's a medium. Make me an offer.





August West said:


> Are the classics alpha sized? i could almost swear that mine (from the early 90's UK made) is numerically sized.


Burberry made coats for different markets, so alpha sizing is plausible, if not common. I'd be willing to take xcubbies at his word, and anything Burberry from 1984 is going to be quality.


----------



## some_dude (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting one of the Traditional Rainwear trench coats. It would be nice if they would respond to their email, though... I might have to get up early and give them a call in the morning.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

some_dude said:


> I'm thinking about getting one of the Traditional Rainwear trench coats. It would be nice if they would respond to their email, though... I might have to get up early and give them a call in the morning.


Check out this thread on Fed Lounge: https://www.thefedoralounge.com/showthread.php?70195-Who-makes-the-best-Trench-Coat/page3. Start reading from page 3 and there's some discussion of that company.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

some_dude said:


> I'm thinking about getting one of the Traditional Rainwear trench coats. It would be nice if they would respond to their email, though... I might have to get up early and give them a call in the morning.


Do not hold your breath waiting for Traditional Rainwear to respond to emails, in my experience they seem to adhere to a strict policy of ignorance.


----------



## some_dude (Nov 9, 2008)

I ordered one of the Traditional Rainwear MTM long trench coats. My local MTM guy measured me, so we'll see how it comes out.

They claim 10 days to make it, and 10 days to get it here. I'll be happy if it makes it here by Thanksgiving...


----------



## Tipperary (Sep 27, 2015)

If you can get your hands on a old Burberrys, they are well-nigh impervious to the elements. One of the best investments I've ever made. 

The newer models are worthless. Too short to be practical, and from what I hear they aren't nearly as durable.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I have several old-school, old-style Burberry trenches available; they'll be on the Exchange shortly! I also have a couple of lovely Paul Stuart raincoats (one from 32rollandrock, who's been patiently waiting for me to post it!) and a VERY vintage (i.e., pre-War) Macintosh that's in incredible condition.


----------



## some_dude (Nov 9, 2008)

My Traditional Rainwear trench coat showed up on Thursday, so roughly 3 weeks from when I ordered it. Not bad, although since it was sent "Royal Mail Registered" I had to go to the post office to pick it up.

It looks great, the sizing is good (I ordered the MTM version), and the quality is fine. I ordered it in "Stone" color, and it is much lighter in color than I was expecting from their website. Enough that I double-checked the color on the sheet they sent along, and sure enough it's "stone." It looks very nice, though, just not quite what I was expecting.

It does have the storm flaps on the pockets and the whole deal.

All in all, I am very pleased with it. I expect to get a lot of use out of it this winter.


----------

